# Your method of sighting in your bow?



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

I am former military so I'm used to "zeroing" in a rifle from the general idea of starting close and then moving further away. Does this apply to sighting in arrows?


Tonight I was sighting in my new arrows using my new kisser, and when I got a good group and zero at the bullseye @ 10 yards I moved back to 20 yards and used the same pin just to get a general idea or where I am hitting (with the 10 yard pin). To my surprise I am actually shooting higher at 20 yards with my 10 yard pin than I am at 10 yards with my 10 yard pin. 


I'm confused .... what's your method? close first, then back up? or set your 20 yard first then move up to set your 10 yard pin?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Kalamazooxj said:


> I am former military so I'm used to "zeroing" in a rifle from the general idea of starting close and then moving further away. Does this apply to sighting in arrows?
> 
> 
> Tonight I was sighting in my new arrows using my new kisser, and when I got a good group and zero at the bullseye @ 10 yards I moved back to 20 yards and used the same pin just to get a general idea or where I am hitting (with the 10 yard pin). To my surprise I am actually shooting higher at 20 yards with my 10 yard pin than I am at 10 yards with my 10 yard pin.
> ...


Actually that's not unusual when you consider the arch in archery. But what you might be seeing is a wrong nock height. What I would suggest is downloading the Easton's Tuning Guide and giving it a read. It will explain just about everything you could ever ask. http://www.oregonsportsmans.com/for...h&id=146&sid=e8f8e6c41411d224e215758978fb5587


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Agree, this not unusual at short distances because the arrow crosses the line of sight twice..I've actually heard of guys using their 30 or 40 yard pins for 10 yard shots

Normally with a new setup I will just get in the ball park @ 10 and then move back to 20 and start dialing things in...


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

FYI, I think this is what you're talking about.

Possible reasons are...

1) It's normal for a lot of people.
2) Angle of Peep to actual sight pin. (Could be either one)
3) Angle of nocking point in relation to arrow rest. (Or vice versa)


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Lwapo said:


> FYI, I think this is what you're talking about.
> 
> Possible reasons are...
> 
> ...


That would be a perfect illustration if both targets were at the same height. It would explain how the 10 yard target could be hit on the way up the arc and the 20 yard on the way down.


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually somehow managed to sight in my bow today so that i'm hitting "spot on" both my 10 and my 20 using the same pin. My middle glow sight pin is the brightest and that's what I want to shoot with, so my top pin is now useless. I guess I'll only have a 20 & 30 yard pin.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Kalamazooxj said:


> I actually somehow managed to sight in my bow today so that i'm hitting "spot on" both my 10 and my 20 using the same pin. My middle glow sight pin is the brightest and that's what I want to shoot with, so my top pin is now useless. I guess I'll only have a 20 & 30 yard pin.


 Good deal. Can I assume you raised/lowered your rest or nock point to get it that way? BTW- Check to see if that top pin is removable. If it is just installl it at the bottom.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> That would be a perfect illustration if both targets were at the same height. It would explain how the 10 yard target could be hit on the way up the arc and the 20 yard on the way down.


 
Tilt your head to the right and stare at that picture. The 2 tagets are on the same line of sight plane. The distance between the targets is the same no matter what the height of the targets.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Kalamazooxj said:


> I actually somehow managed to sight in my bow today so that i'm hitting "spot on" both my 10 and my 20 using the same pin. My middle glow sight pin is the brightest and that's what I want to shoot with, so my top pin is now useless. I guess I'll only have a 20 & 30 yard pin.


Every bow has a different distance it will shoot flat out to (usually 20-30 yds). Start short and work your way out farther and farther. Once you find that distance, use that as your "zero". On a 3 pin sight, I like to use my center pin as zero. I set the top pin for about half the distance of zero. For the bottom pin I usually walk 10 yds past zero and take a shot. Depending on the hit, adjust as necessary.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> Tilt your head to the right and stare at that picture. The 2 tagets are on the same line of sight plane. The distance between the targets is the same no matter what the height of the targets.


I'm referring more to a horizontal plane and not a sight line(which of course changes for targets at different ranges along that horizontal plane). Here's an example(click thumbnail for enlargement):


----------

